# mass growing indoor



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

if u were to have 10 1000 watt lights and a room 24 x 24 and all the other good stuff... how can u maximize the amount of pounds grown? how much plants will be ideal to grow the most amount of pounds of white widow and sour diesal (or how much plants per light)? whats the best spacing for growing in this room? how much pounds would u be expecting? don't worry about the lighting cost or being bait* that will be tricked. and please add any tips or secrets u may have for maximization of plants growth


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 2, 2009)

10x 1000w=Busted IMO


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

rite now i figure per light there would be a area covered of 6 x 6 and 15-25 plants per light (which is better if it even makes sence?) which would make 9 6 x 6 and then save a light (and  maybe add an extra light) for the 18 on 6 off room for germation, clones mothers seedlings and etc. this should total a 135-225 plants... how much pounds is that? and does this makes sense? any suggestions would be good


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

what is imo?


----------



## stone hands (Apr 2, 2009)

i have nothing helpful to say but damn wat a grow and i'd love to see pics and hear more about it.


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

so phat pharmer or any one what would be ideal to utilize all the lights and grow maximum amount of plants ?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 2, 2009)

IMO= IN MY OPINION 

10x 1000w I think is over kill unless your a liscenced Med Grower!IMO


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

so u think it is to much work? cuz there will be a team of 3 on it or r u sayin it will be to heat (cops) grow up will be in secluded area very little police presence next to none


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not saying the romm couldn't be built I'm sayin the heat from not only the Cops but the electric company, if start using 10000w + fans and other goodies your going to draw some major power consuption, and if your stealin the power thats even stupider as most grows get popped this way! And Last but not least if your not doing it yourself your doing it wrong!IMO To many mouths spoil it eventually!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

anyway... lets just assume everything is in order

each light will give you approx 40 sq feet of plant space to cover. so however large your room is you can do the math.

are you planning on using soil or hydro??

dont expect a certain amount of weight... you could hacve the best lights and not know what your doing and get little crappy buds... or you can have just one 400 w and get way more... its more than just the lighting...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

if you are looking for really big buds then go for hydro.. if your looking for more quality and time (connoisseur) then go with soil.

you know if you want organic or not?


----------



## stone hands (Apr 2, 2009)

two is company three is a crowd


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

so would it be better to split the lights into 2 houses... everybody is on the same page on making money and has tight lips and every mouth knows what happens after it opens so dats the least of the problems


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

the thing is dude. a NEW operation has to be started slowly... it seems like you dont really know where to start...

if i were you and had the big eyes you do, i would go and get ONE 1000w light and a couple (2) buckets and try growing a couple girls first... then you will see what you are doing and get some practice under your belt..

it aint too easy, it takes work and to go huge before learning your $hit... you could spell disaster 

so, i would grab your 1000w light (you want 10 of em anyway) grab some soil or a bubbler or whatever you plan on using... 

ask all the quetion you want, check out my journal (the link below this message) and get all the information and problem solving tips you need from all of us!! 

:aok:


this will also give you time to learn how the people around you react to the news and when people find out...cuz it does happen

thing is:
you trust one or two guys
they trust one or two guys each
and so on...

everyone has a great buddy they can tell anything, and someones great buddy is a narc!!!


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks curious cat for the link.. it would be soil planted...  if 20- 25 plants are planted for each 1000 watt (does that make sense will each plant get enough light)  guessin or hoping to make 13-20 pounds if possible for 180 to 225 plants... does that add up correct?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like a great adventure to say the least goodluck on the grow and there's lots of info available on this site if you take the time to read up, like I said goodluck!

                                  Phatpharmer

PS. I get 2-2.5 LBS on my 1000w so i woud think 15-20 pounds wouldn't be out of reach on each grow!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

the math is pretty unimportatn because some plants may give you 4 oz and some may give you 1... 

what you want is a prepetual harvest... 

basically how that works is you have three seperate rooms: one for vegging and clones, one for first half flower and one for second half flower (flowering room can be the same, but keep plants seperate)

this will give you a consistant flow of green as opposed to a huge amount at once...

i got 2.5 oz from one plant using a 400w, a 1000w would have given me probably 6 or more... one plant...


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

well there is an expert grower but juss wanted to get an overall look at things to increase personal knowedge or see if there are any other ideas out there... lights hav been purchased pots ballist co2 generator reflectors nutrients,  special batch of mix soil, fan black and white tent and all the other stuff... juss want to see what would be the ideal grow set up for this much


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

ya i was thinkin 2  rooms would probably be best... what is the difference between first half flowerin and second half


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok i didnt rea all posts but yea cops can see that **** if they did a serch around ur neigborhood, n ur eletric copany would know sumtins goin on, dats allota power. soo maybe find a small ware house or something, wont be to suspitious.. also to maximize pounds do less plants pere light n just growi t right. but shitt i aint no expert


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

the two rooms are for veg and for flowering... they are different light cycles...

it is great that you have a master grower with you but you should still know whats up...

if he is a master grower then he should know what type of lighting you will need...


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

ya his plan was to hav 9 1000 wat lights covering area 6x6 with 15 plants per light comes up to 24x24 room (135 plants)  and hav about 1.5 sq.ft room for each plant or sumthin like dat and have the light 3 or 4 feet above the plants  and then save a light (and maybe add an extra light) for the 18 on 6 off room for germation, clones mothers seedlings vegetation and etc. this should total a 135-225 plants... is this effiecent?


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

none of it is efficient if you dont know what your doing... :stoned:


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 2, 2009)

well lets assume i do? what would be best or should it be split in two homes


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

keep two rooms in each house if i were doing it..

maybe a 4/1 light setup in each... :aok:  i would use 1 MH for vegging and 4 HPS for flowering 

you will still get some nice dank buds, and then if one goes down you still have a crop at the other house...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

your power bill bill wont be so heat either... and the amount of soil coming in and out wouldnt be so retarded too...


----------



## Drone69 (Apr 3, 2009)

If your goin to be using 10kw of electric, just for growing, get someone to check the wireing is up to it. If not it could all go up in smoke.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 3, 2009)

In a 24 x 24 room, you would need more than 20- 1000w hps lights to get sufficient lumens.

There are no get rich quick schemes.  No offense, but from what I've read, sounds like a recipe for disaster.  We'll be reading about you soon in the news.


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> In a 24 x 24 room, you would need more than 20- 1000w hps lights to get sufficient lumens.
> 
> There are no get rich quick schemes.  No offense, but from what I've read, sounds like a recipe for disaster.  We'll be reading about you soon in the news.


THANK YOU!!.
 It is folks like this that that make us ALL look bad.  Little doubt that this guy will be headline news one day. 
  This site is, has always been, about _personal_ supply. Teaching ppl to provide for themselves, rather than being forced to rely on "profiteers" for their supply. :ignore:
  We would prefer to take the big money/profits out of mj, and eliminate the criminal element. When criminal no longer find it profitable, we will no longer have criminals in our midst. Will no longer be associated with, labeled as, and treated..as criminals.

I am even reluctant to correct the mis-information,(1k light is sufficient for "40 sq ft") just because I don't want to contribute.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 3, 2009)

If I were you, Grinder, I'd be practicing holding on to my soap in the shower.:hubba:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 3, 2009)

if it means the 5-0 are looking away from me... so be it...

even though i agree with you Hick, you cant deny that there are some people that have $$$ on the mind... we all know what $$ can do  

And Grinder... like i was saying, if you plan on making a BIG operation, do it right, start small and work up... 

it was clear in our early messages that your lack of experience shows just through your lack of terminology... so trust us, *if I can tell* _(1 grow under my belt)_ *then someone else can tell...*


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> even though i agree with you Hick, you cant deny that there are some people that have $$$ on the mind... we all know what $$ can do



.absolutely .. cc  $$ corrupt... 
that doesn't mean that we 'co-sign' it...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 3, 2009)

you know i ould imagine that in most cases people that say they want a project that size are usually just blowing smoke :bong2:


----------



## cubby (Apr 3, 2009)

You also have to figure in things like space between plants for the gardener to move, ventilation, odor removal, heat disapation, where and how to dry, removal of all waste, and stealth,stealth,stealth.
In my oppinion this sounds like nothing more than a easy way to a long sentence. Small grow short time, large grow long time.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 3, 2009)

see?!?!?!

what i was trying to say from the get go...

a)doesnt seem like you know what your doing (yet)
b)your eyes are TOO big, your gonna get caught with that much.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 3, 2009)

Well i agree its risky but its your risk.
If it was me i'd have the lights pretty tight to the plants and have em moving on automated light rails, it could be a better way to maximise your light efficiency.
Make sure you leave enough room to be able to walk around the plants once they got big and ditch the other growers or at least one of em, i would be bricking it knowing that 2 other people new and could get me caught.

I'd also scale down bit cos you'll be surprised how much time and effort that size of grow is gona take.
If you intent on a big grow though and if you can get away with the noise i'd consider couple of generators to help with electric cos a massive rise in electricity use could bring unwanted attention, would also lessen risk of over loading the house.

I want some pics when they in flour lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 3, 2009)

OK guys, first off I may have missed it here, but I did not read where this was a HUGE stealth grow, so all the one line comments about power stealing, heat signatures and what the like were not asked about....... Who knows, he might be trying to go this big legally, I doubt it, but hey its a possibility.


So let's look at this as he knows all the problems with power consumption and sticking out like a sorethumb to neighbors and  utilities.....  All of these points are obvious problems that we read about everyday in the news and hopefully he will be able to avoid being a statistic.....

10, 1K lights for flowering would be kinda kewl to see with a good grow.... figure about 30-36 sqft a light, maybe a bit more with overlapping lighting arcs on the reflectors, so easy math says 3000 sqft or more with that setup.....  that is a pretty large house but more efficient with a larger open space like a mini warehouse or storage facility......

Just a start.


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 3, 2009)

10,000 watts is alot of $$$$.....if you could pull it off you're a badMF. I once did 10k watts of skunk/blueberry in a duplex and the only time I slept was after I cut it down. But after that I slept well, not only @ night but slept well during the day.....slept with all kinds of weed smokin women. :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> that is a pretty large house but more efficient with a larger open space like a mini warehouse or storage facility......


 
..or a basement:hubba:


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 3, 2009)

*you want to grow 20lbs with little to know knowledge of what when why where and how? + the mentioning of stealing electric.. you are setting yourself up for your buddy leo to come a knocking.  enjoy*


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2009)

> . Who knows, he might be trying to go this big legally, I doubt it, but hey its a possibility.






> don't worry about the lighting cost or being bait* that will be tricked..........(cops) grow up will be in secluded area very little police presence next to none



Doesn't sound like a "legal" grow to me..

 "tricking" /_stealing_ power is illegal EVERYWHERE for certain.  (not to mention that you and I then pay for "his" power consumption.. )
I'm not even sure that "20 lb" is a legal grow in the 'Dam'...and he ain't in the 'dam'..:hubba: 
He is one of the "examples" that anti-mj zealots point to, when they want to discredit growers/users.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO, dude is setting up for the big fall. Not just LEO, but if u want a show that Big and are asking questions on the 'net.........

I personally know of a 14,000w grow that is legal. BUT, the catch is dude puts 2(yes two), Big friggin plant under each 1000w, giving him a grand total of 28 plants. In his county, he is able to have 36 plants. I do believe that in all MMJ states, there is not a limit on how many watts u can use, but how many plants u can have. I know in some California Counties, the Grow area is limited, but not all.


I do doubt that the original poster is tryin' to stay within limits or has ant legal backing at all.


----------



## dr pyro (Apr 4, 2009)

are kidding me this guy is begging for the law to slap him


----------



## The-Grindin-grinder (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn man... Sorry guys i been away and missed alot of these comments that hav nuthing to do with my question.. first off *casualgrower* and others who r trying to aswer the questions THANK YOU all i ask is that u look at the situation as if all that stuff has been put into consideration such as security, power consumption, and a expert grower and etc we all know this stuff... 

but the part where help is needed is wit the design of the room and how much pounds can be made? and *hicks* that garbage about "these people are the ones that make us look bad" come on man illegal is illegal no matter if ur smokin it or sellin to other people who want to smoke it juss like u... 

 I thought this was a forum of people who want weed legalized so it shouldn't matter what will be done with it but is it being done properly... if ur so worried about criminals and corruption of money look at the government and big business that u support by buyin their products everyday- and how they go to other countries and hav people working for 5-10 cents an hour or sometimes days... or how they go and kill innocent ppl for their own agendas (profit in oil, land etc) and then sell u the reason they are goin down der is to bring u cheaper products and for ur protection. if ur such an activist against criminals den join a forum on THAT subject not on WEED a subject that is basically illegal- ur Contradicting  ur self- all that is happenin is the supply of high quality weed to people who don't hav the time or money to grow it themselves specially when its "illegal"... its a market juss like any other corrupt market out there in our capitalistic world and if one person is not doin it then someone else will.. so might as well make money if the opportunity is there... weed does not killl... 
BUT anyways  there will already be an expert grower and electrician this is a business not sum silly get rich quick thing... for security place is in a secluded area atleat a mile away from a neigbor and 2-3 miles away to the next town. they have a plan but i'm trying to get my own knowledge of this so when it is presented it makes sense... SO now that all that stuff is in da clear here is the design for the floor plan i came up wit
View attachment 6x6 room.bmp
View attachment grow design.bmp


want to know if co2 content is right using a co2 tank and in ur experience how oftern did put it on during light on period.
i've calculated 40 watts per sq ft seems right. if there is sumthing wrong with the design or calculations or if u hav and upgrade idea to make it better feel free to put in ur input... and again ASSUME EVERYTHING ELSE OTHER THEN THE QUESTON IS KNOWN 
THANK YOU


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 6, 2009)

:fid: :fid:


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39864
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40289
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40344
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40345
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40020
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40022

it doesn't take a crystal ball....


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep, gonna be playing hide the soap with old Ben Dover.


----------



## prox4444 (Apr 8, 2009)

Buy a co2 controller if you absolutely want to use co2, but its not gonna be taht helpful if you dont maximise all the other factors (light, water, nutriments, temp, hum).

All the info is out there if you put a couple of days searching all the differents sites on the matter you can find a lot of good info.

Also did you tought that 10 000W will produce massive heat in your room?


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds pretyy sketchy to me...

he sounds very ummm..."selfish" not caring about giving others a bad name and not listening to experienced growers about needing to know other factors, and asking almost every other da** post about how many pounds he can get.

if you had an experienced grower that was going to help you, shouldnt he already know the best setup and how many plants to use and all that?

not trying to sound like a jerk but it just doesnt really make sense...


----------



## JBonez (Apr 18, 2009)

The-Grindin-grinder said:
			
		

> so u think it is to much work? cuz there will be a team of 3 on it or r u sayin it will be to heat (cops) grow up will be in secluded area very little police presence next to none




keep tellin yourself that buddy, 10 1k's = jail time. i promise, 

but hey, look at the bright side, we can read all about you getting popped in the marijuana news section of this forum.

its pretty clear you could could care less about the plant and more about money.

thanks for making harder for the rest of us to grow jacktard.

yeah, i dont like you and i dont care. Please leave.


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 19, 2009)

For all of you pessimistic people talkin down about bro cause hes trying to get paid off some weed go check out this web page XXX..LEAP.cc   What's on this page is the problem (not Mr. GrindinGrinder). Now onto how I personally feel--I wouldn't give a damn if dude grew a thousand plants in the house right next door to my great grandma. That's on him win, lose, or draw. I won't have to do his penitentiary time and neither will you. Now that I think of it, he really wouldn't even get that much time for a bunch of weed plants (compared to coke, meth, even extacy). Problem is it seems like a lot of you fellow forum members *WANT* to see him get popped off by the US fakeass druglaw enforcers. If that's not how you feel, then why do sooo many people keep telling him over and over (and over again) that he's going to jail, bla, bla, blah. If he goes to jail so what, Oliver North never did a day for his crimes and dude might not either. Steal him some electricity? So what, the power company executives won't lose a dime or a minutes sleep, neither will I. Sometimes I wanna steal me some power mydamnself, I just haven't quite found the nerve to do that one yet. Maybe dudes a gambler and that's just his personality type, I like it in em. I even like how he's on here (this very informative website) trying to get his game right so he can be righteously paid. If you're a vet MJ grower and have the info bro needs then give it to him....don't be classified as a hater. I bet you the corn growers aren't on their corn forum actin stingy with the popcorn advice.

Now last but not least...what happens if he gets away scott free with all of his crooked schemes? There will be lot's of happy boys & girls with their blunts, bongs, wraps, and rello's, happily spendin' $20's, 50's, and 100's every single day like it's nothin. Been there, done it before and don't regret a minute of it. Wish I was dumb enough to have took some digital (10k of HPS) pics to show him it's possible, but I didn't so anyway. Time to get higher, cause my weeds sooo fire.

PS...JBonez, how'd you join in 9/08 and already typed damnnear 1300 posts?


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 19, 2009)

tjmaryj said:
			
		

> asking almost every other da** post about how many pounds he can get.
> 
> if you had an experienced grower that was going to help you, shouldnt he already know the best setup and how many plants to use and all that?
> 
> not trying to sound like a jerk but it just doesnt really make sense...



This dudes post does kinda make sense though.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 19, 2009)

SmokedtheRent$ said:
			
		

> JBonez, how'd you join in 9/08 and already typed damnnear 1300 posts?



when i respond to a post or start a thread, i hit the submit reply button under the dialogue.

I understand your point about this guy, sure its no skin off my back if he gets busted.

But hear is the deal, this site isnt called "Marijuana Profit"

Trust me, growing strictly for profit is his right. If i get busted, i will get a slap on the wrist, as i dont sell, nor would i have any equipage for selling.

The cops dont see a grow op for personal use as big of a deal compared to a grow op that could potentially supply the local children, at least in their eyes.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 19, 2009)

Before any of us started growing most of us had to buy it from somewhere? right? I for one would like to think they at least knew what they where doin, wouldn't you??????

I understand the thing about this been the wrong site for him ( part of the reason i love this place  ) and there are those sites who'd welcome him but come on guys lol, have a look round and tell me everyone on here growing for personal, its just they a bit more discrete about things lol.

You might as well let the thread die anyway cos i pointed him in another sites direction a while ago


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 19, 2009)

The-Grindin-grinder said:
			
		

> Damn man... all i ask is that u look at the situation as if all that stuff has been put into consideration such as security, power consumption, and a expert grower and etc we all know this stuff...
> 
> IF you have an Expert Grower then that person holds all your answers.  im not an expert but i at least know how to do research and if i cant find the answer THEN ill ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 19, 2009)

Everybody (even the Amish folk) have a complete life full of stuff that was produced for profit. If a man puts the effort forth, then makes a great product and sells it there's *no greater* reward than lots of people happily buying your goods/services. 

And by the way I don't care how much weed you get caught with the penalties are still light (even if you're a mexican or black male). I remember an episode of the TV show master minds. Dude was smuggling in 50+mill worth of weed a year and only got like 11-12years in the feds....he's now a free man and happily telling his adventure story on TV, seemingly with no regrets. Don't let all them "busted stories" fool you....the dudes who got popped probably lost more $$/property/etc that actual time spent in jail. I know here where I am any nonviolent offense that gets you a 96mos or less sentence automatically qualifies you for boot camp----6mos later---in great shape, on probation and back on the street....growin more weed. :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Apr 19, 2009)

its the people who put the weed on the streets for money, the situations involving these transactions, not to mention the minors that are acquiring it as a result. This pisses of the police, who in turn make enforcing the law even more of a priority rather than considering the fact that it is harmless. If i could grow legally and open a storefront i would, because i would love to turn my hobby into my lifestyle on all levels. As well as educating people on its potential.

Now, mods please close this waste of time.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 19, 2009)

SSH, your barking up the wrong tree, Hick said it best, and it IS people like him who put negativity into the sport when people see them on the news, thats just more propaganda people like me who grow in private dont need.

again, can we please close this garbage.


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 19, 2009)

Much respects to the ideas man. But Lol u fenna get busted for real.
Ha you better have a nuclear energy plant in your room for the power that's gonna take.   I would suggest starting a 10 plants. and moving up to 30 or 40


----------



## nvthis (Apr 19, 2009)

Spidermites, spidermites, does whatever spidermites do...

Hope you like the smell of pyrethoids in the mornin'.  This big of grow in this small of space and summer coming on, Johnny Law might just be your last concern... But, I digress..

Spins a web any size, catches thrips just like whiteflies
Look oooout!


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 20, 2009)

I personally like dude wanting to grow a mil worth of weed. Shows heart, commitment to growing and nutz of steel. I hope he gets away with it, takes some grow pics, then come back onto this site to laugh at all the *cowards* who told him he was for sure going to jail when all he wanted was some growing info. Some priests seem to think that because they only molested one or two kids that they are far better and less sinful than the priest who molested 100 kids. Seems like there are some weed growers on this site who think the exact same way as these priests.

This site should enlighten those of you who think all of usa popo's are bad.


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Apr 20, 2009)

i  personally think all that will raise suspicion from the electric company and maybe get caught but ......
no matter why he grows it either to sell or smke it himself the man just wants to grow and u people shouldnt judge him,when most of the growers are waiting for their crop to be done or just are out nd want to smoke some weed u buy it either from a dealer or the club and this guy is actually helping us because if he grows this much weed he is introducing more weed into the
world ,if the amount of weed in the world decreases its price will go higher
so please people lets try to help out the people who actually dont have the time,supplies,or money to grow and nid it for medical use.
this site is to help mj growers so if people dont like his reason for growing u dnt have to talk **** and just leave the thread, you guys are talking about how he give pot growers a bad name man u guys shud get slapped, REAL
MJ growers and smokers should be about Peace!
good luck bro now lets try to help this guy however we can


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

SmokedtheRent$ said:
			
		

> I personally like dude wanting to grow a mil worth of weed. Shows heart, commitment to growing and nutz of steel. I hope he gets away with it, takes some grow pics, then come back onto this site to laugh at all the *cowards* who told him he was for sure going to jail when all he wanted was some growing info. Some priests seem to think that because they only molested one or two kids that they are far better and less sinful than the priest who molested 100 kids. Seems like there are some weed growers on this site who think the exact same way as these priests.
> 
> This site hxxp://www.leap.cc"]www.leap.cc should enlighten those of you who think all of usa popo's are bad.


dude.


Yo Smokedtherent, i was going to criticize your statement. Instead, im going to educate you as you seem to be under the wrong impression.

Pull up a chair.

I have nothing against the man growing pot for money. Its the right given to us in the constitution. (Freedom of enterprise and the pursuit of happiness)

However, this country says weed is illegal. So, with that in mind, growing for profit which is often large scale and pretty quick to get busted, is counterproductive.

Now, in Cali, its legal to grow for profit, and i have nothing against that, even tho loopholes are used to do so.

I grow for sport and supplying my own pot is great, no money going to dealers, its all mine.

But when people get popped for growing, it puts a stain on all of our reputations. The public eye sees us all as profiteers and thinks we really dont care about cannabis, just money.

Not to mention, this country needs its citizens to pay their taxes. You mean to tell me illegal grow ops are paying taxes? No, thats the cowards way out, trying to make a buck without being a man about it. I dont care what happens to him, but i do know one thing, he can and will get popped with a grow that big, they just dont go unnoticed forever.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 21, 2009)

The bottom line is- if he is seriously going to do something of the magnitude he describes- he should know the answers to his questions.  He shouldn't have to ask.  The answers he was looking for are out there.  Don't talk about it, just do it.
Just because he has a few diagrams and schematics- he really has a lot to learn.  If he wants to start a business- he should do his homework and not go to a web site to either brag or get some quick and easy answers.  That he isn't willing to do some work shows it's a get rich quick scheme- and there is just no such thing.


----------



## cubby (Apr 21, 2009)

The unfortunate part of this whole thing is when this clown gets caught, and he will get caught, the public perception will be that all people involved in grows are just like him and the morons on this thread who are supportive of his lame brain efforts.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2009)

It's going to get worse before it gets better.

Heres a fun fact. Alot of folks have talked about Cali and our weed laws as the next Gold Rush. It's true, but over the weekend, it REALLY hit home.

As you know, we had a little MP get together in Cali over the 4/20 weekend. I was able to take a few folks over to Oaksterdam and give them a little tour of the Scene and Oaksterdam U.
We went to the Bulldog coffeeshop. As we were waiting in line, an older gentletman struck up a conversation with me. He asked if we were going to the Outdoor Growing class which was being taught by none other then Ed Rosenthal himself. I told him, no, we were there just to check things out.

He then told us he had just moved to Cali from Maine (maybe Umbra can clarify, I think he said Maine) 4 days ago and was taking a class and going up north to make his fortune. 
WHAT???

We went to Oaksterdam U, about 15 minuates before the class started. It was FULL. Standing room only. The diversity of folks in the class was quite shocking. Everyone of them out to make a buck. With that only in mind.

I guess I was suprised that one would think they could just fly out here and start growing and all thier money problems will go away. Boy, are they in for a shock.

I guess I posted this to just give you all an idea of the magnitude of what the mindset of alot of folks are. Move to Cali and plant a few seeds and be the next Millionare.

They will never figure out that you don't grow for Profit, you just grow, let the profit find you.


----------



## cubby (Apr 21, 2009)

You gotta figure the population in Cali is gonna explode. Along with this increase in population expansion will be the expansion of social problems (ie. crime, homelessness, increased cost of living, water shortages, realestate prices, ect.ect.ect.) I can't immagine most of these people thought about this a great deal. They think the cannabis laws are the modern day gold rush. Like every gold rush 3-5% will experience a degree of success the rest will loose everything and either head home or become dependent on the taxpayers for thier basic needs and/or turn to crime. I'm totaly supportive of the new diection Cali. is going in so far as Mj laws, both medical and recreational but I believe you guys are in for a bumpy road ahead. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

Who was the "wise" man that said the _real_ fortunes in the "Gold Rush" were made selling shovels?...


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that the "goldrush" analogy is a fun comparison, but not entirely accurate. I think that after other states start to see the economic viability of taxation, not to mention the huge influx of proprieters in California to boost the small market bussinesses, the "gold" might start expanding eastward, I.E. other states will start to jump on board with more liberal laws in an attempt to promote an economic boom in their states.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 21, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> The bottom line is- if he is seriously going to do something of the magnitude he describes- he should know the answers to his questions.  He shouldn't have to ask.  The answers he was looking for are out there.  Don't talk about it, just do it.
> Just because he has a few diagrams and schematics- he really has a lot to learn.  If he wants to start a business- he should do his homework and not go to a web site to either brag or get some quick and easy answers.  That he isn't willing to do some work shows it's a get rich quick scheme- and there is just no such thing.




EXACTLY What he said.


----------



## brookstown (Jul 30, 2009)

check this thread out and tell me if you think you can pull 35 pounds from 25 plants!!


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 30, 2009)

The-Grindin-grinder said:
			
		

> so would it be better to split the lights into 2 houses... everybody is on the same page on making money and has tight lips and every mouth knows what happens after it opens so dats the least of the problems



Famous last words.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds pretty darn risky to me, but thats just my opinion ?
good luck !


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am on both sides of the fence on this one ? I do see and understand the whole matter of when a big opp. gets popped, it gives the rest of us a bad wrap as well !  But that is not the growers fault, its the cops, media, reporters, all of those uninformed ignorant edit holes are the ones that put us all into one catagory... Ive seen we've all seen it a million times, guilty by association ! it doesnt matter if you have 5 plants or 100 of them, In their eyes you are a big time criminal.... all they care about is a damn conviction anyways, they could give 2 edit about right or wrong !
  Well with that being said.... cheers everyone ! smoke it if you got it !  lol


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll stay out of the politics on this one but I would place a $1000 bet with odds that you're busted in less than a year... but here's my humble solution.

You stated there was a team of 3 trying to get between 13-20 pounds with 10-1000watt lights, ...well, that in a nutshell.  Here's my idea...

1.  There's the old saying that 3 can keep a secret as long as 2 of them are dead. In lieu of killing the other 2, don't get any partners - NONE, only way to be safe which still is by no means a guarantee is do it alone and tell no one.

2. Now divide the 13-20 pounds by 3 (your share of the team) and you're looking at 3.3 to 6.6 pounds for one person. So I guess you would be happy with almost 5 pounds, about in the middle.

3. You don't need 10 lights now, not even 3, just 2 1000 watt lights and you should be able to grow in the 5 pound area. Hmmm, electric cost down, heat down, etc. = cops away, you're not on the grid now.

4. You don't need 200 plants, depending on veg time you could do it with 10 plants that you veg a long tine and average 8 ounces each or 40 plants with 2 ounces each and all in a much smaller area than it would be for 200.

5. One last thought, not to be presumptuous but I would say by your questions you haven't grown MJ with any significance. Start with one light, fewer plants and get your skills down for a grow or 2 and then step up, you won't be so overwhelmed and you'll learn a lot and also waste less money on mistakes, cause they will and do happen. 

6. Check into hydro, it's the fastest method if time is important.

Good luck and keep searching the forum, it's all here written already, just need to search it out.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 30, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> I'll stay out of the politics on this one but I would place a $1000 bet with odds that you're busted in less than a year... but here's my humble solution.
> 
> You stated there was a team of 3 trying to get between 13-20 pounds with 10-1000watt lights, ...well, that in a nutshell.  Here's my idea...
> 
> ...



ha, women......

always making sense, the nerve, lol.

funny how you girls use logic to overcome typical egotistical indulgence, impressive.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree.... I wont lie, I am definatley Impreessed !  Well spoken JBonze


----------



## min (Aug 2, 2009)

why don't you create your own power source?  Its not stealing and there would be no heat from power companies, and you wouldn't be paying through your nose for the power consumption you will be using!  And plz post some pics if ya pull it off!!!???


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think your a waste of oxygen,
and ditto to your supporters.

grow weed to smoke it and give to people who need it, thats it.
people who grow for profit just screw the rest of us by negatively affecting public opinion of us honest growers.

i hope you go to another site because we dont need you here, your a heat score.
imo  drug dealers are scum bags,
and i dont care who this pisses off, ban me if you want.


----------

